# Just Aromatheraphy



## eleraine (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone bought any oils from them? Comments, etc? 

I tried emailing them for a CoA for some of their oils but no answer. :x


----------



## LabWitch (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't bought from them, but I cruised around their website and I didn't see anything that raised suspicion. Pricing on the dilutions of the expensive oils seemed about right, with some variation.

You could order sample sizes, and do some simple checks for yourself, like evaporation patterns, residues/stains, correct colour etc.


----------



## eleraine (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm bringing up this thread because from previous orders, they are fast and smooth with delivery. I was staying in France so no issues there.

But I have moved to Malaysia and 1) when I tried emailing them for a shipping quote earlier in the month, I never got an answer. Still haven't received an answer. 

Then I placed an order and there was no shipping quote. Went ahead and paid (on hindsight, I shouldn't have but I really need the oils - EOs are ultra expensive here or non-existent). That was yesterday. I got a note that is system-generated about my order being processed but I'm concerned because there was no shipping quote attached to it and I haven't heard from them. Tried the email addresses listed, no answer. Hm.

I called them (yes, all the way from M'sia to UK) and got forwarded to a recording service instead. I don't know if I should be worried or not. :-|

Is it the vacation period in the UK now?


----------



## Relle (Sep 24, 2013)

Why not try ordering your EO's from Australia, it's a lot closer and probably cheaper for postage.


----------



## eleraine (Sep 25, 2013)

Rene9, any sites to share?


----------

